# Pfad bzw. URL mit getDocumentBase() ermitteltn



## Guest (7. Nov 2006)

Hi, 

folgender Code aus meinem JApplet bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen:


```
try {
    System.out.println(this.getDocumentBase());
} catch (Exception exception) {
    System.out.println(exception.toString());
}
```


wenn ich diesen Code im Constructor meines JApplets aufrufe bekomme ich eine NullPointerException,
rufe ich ihn z.B. in einem actionPerformed Event eines Buttons auf funktioniert alles einwandfrei!

Hab mal in die API geguckt, aber da steht ja nicht mal drinne das getDocumentBase() überhaupt eine Exception wirft.

Woran kann das liegen das es mal geht und im Constructor nicht?


----------



## EOB (7. Nov 2006)

poste mal den code, wo das drinne steckt...

gruesse


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Nov 2006)

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Lokalität der HTML-Datei zum Zeitpunkt der Objekterzeugung (Konstruktor-Aufruf) noch nicht bekannt ist. Schreib den Aufruf mal in die init()-Methode.


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2006)

jawohl, daran lags...

hätte man auch selber drauf kommen können  :autsch:


----------

